# common grounding issues?



## Chaz (Nov 23, 2008)

my friend and i got the car to half assed turn over(just checking to make sure its not seized) by hot-wiring it. he says that its grounding out somewhere and i was just wondering if there were any common problem areas in the 70 lemans'

thanks:confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Battery cable hooks straight to the Starter Selonoid, so if doubt exists, replace the battery cable. Also, make sure you have a good ground cable from the negative post to the engine block. After that it could be a weak starter or battery. Or it could be that the engine is oiless and needs to be primed before it starts cranking good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

One ground wire goes to the block and another smaller ground goes to the radiator support.

I'm wondering, what is happening that he would say it's 'grounding out'?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> One ground wire goes to the block and another smaller ground goes to the radiator support.
> 
> I'm wondering, what is happening that he would say it's 'grounding out'?


Last week on my 86 Vette, the starter would click, but the starter wouldn't engage, and sometimes it would. It was also discharging the battery, well, new selonoid, then new starter, same problem. Ended up I found the positive cable had a bad spot and was grounding out to a bolt on the steering column, couple zip ties and it was good to go. I still don't understand why it didn't start on fire or something. I found it while tracing the positive wire, when I pushed down on the wire I got big sparks, moved the wire off the column and the car worked. 
So, check all wiring and connections, yours could be something dumb like this. Also, clean all connections and try again, slow cranking is usually bad connection.


----------

